# Vermeer Stump Grinder Trouble



## Bonefisher15

Our company just purchased a Vermeer SC352 stump grinder. The machine only has 50 hours on it and we are having trouble. At about mid day, the machine starts to get really sluggish and eventually will not move forward as well as the hydraulics not working. If I turn the machine off or just idle it down, it regains its strength for a little while, but then gos back toi the sluggish performance. My boss took the machine to Vermeer and they said they could find nothing wrong with the machine. Anyone here have any insight to what is wrong or where I can find a possible solution?? We love the machine when it's working. Time is money unfortunately!


----------



## Dadatwins

If all the hydraulics are running slugglish when it gets hot, I would suspect the main pump is getting too hot and losing pressure. Could be any # of things causing this, start with bad/wrong type fluid, clogged vent. Vermeer is known around here for their excellent service of equipment, I would bring it back when the unit is hot and let them fix it. Good luck.


----------



## Bonefisher15

Thanks for the quick response, unfortunately my nearest dealer is 1.5 hours away so it is tough to get it there while its hot. Are there any things that I could trouble shoot myself? Where is the hydraulic vent located?? Maybe I can unclog this myself.


----------



## Dadatwins

Hate to see you start checking stuff on a warrantee machine, by doing that you might void warrantee. You can start by asking your dealer if you can set up a pressure gauge on the unit to moniter hydraulic pump output. I am assuming you have looked at all the hoses and not found any kinks in the lines. When the lines get hot they become more flexible and might show a kink then.


----------



## Bonefisher15

I haven't found any kinks or leaks. I'm not the most mechanically inclined person so it is very frustrating. I maintain the grinder to a T. You are probably right about not messing with it myself. I'm just so backed up in work right now that I need this machine running. I would hate to void the warranty. I'll just have to take it back to Vermeer and see if they can fix it. I just feel let down that a brand new machine would act like this especially at the price that they cost. Thanks for the help. At least I can ask them if it could be some of the problems that you mentioned!


----------



## stumpy66

you imply that you bought it with 50 hours on it....has this problem existed all the time you have had it? perhaps somethingwas done by the previous owners....if nothing hydraulic works when it it hot, it would suggest that the problem is fluid, the tank/feed or the hyd pump is playing up, just as tadatwin suggested. The hyd pump supplies two valve assemblies the steering control and the control valve assembly, so i would say that if both stop working, it is as per datatwins suggestion...... i know that over here they use some kind to the enviromental hydraulic fliud, where that needs to be changed regularly!! perhaps that is breaking down....the breather is on top of the hydraulic tank, behind where the level gauge is visible....it might be worth changing the fliud just for the hell of it...the initial hyd fluid filter change is at 50 hours so i would give the hyd's a service.....good luck, let us know how it goes..


----------



## treesurgeon

Bonefisher15 said:


> I haven't found any kinks or leaks. I'm not the most mechanically inclined person so it is very frustrating. I maintain the grinder to a T. You are probably right about not messing with it myself. I'm just so backed up in work right now that I need this machine running. I would hate to void the warranty. I'll just have to take it back to Vermeer and see if they can fix it. I just feel let down that a brand new machine would act like this especially at the price that they cost. Thanks for the help. At least I can ask them if it could be some of the problems that you mentioned!


don't feel so bad. i thought that the 352 was a good intermediate grinder. i demoed it three times. not because i didn't know what i wanted, but thats how many times it broke. it turned out being some type of sensor. we rigged it up and i finished the stump. i stuck with my 252, and that has problems of its own too.


----------



## stumpy66

is it just me or do i think you are giving the machine a bad rap....as a former fault finder on global telecoms networks..i know that everything goes wrong..you and i on some occasion....the factor that makes the difference is the backup service, the fact that there is a problem with the machine and the vermeer service technicians say they cannot repricate it puts the backup at fault not the machine....kick their ass......they should be bending over backwards to help....... if the local boys cannot help, go higher..call vermeer technical at head office....kick their ass......


----------



## Bonefisher15

Well, we took the machine to Vermeer today and I figured that the machine would act perfect for them. Well, when I took the machine off the trailer it started acting up right away which was a sigh of relief to me. Maybe they will be able to sort out the problem quicker by actually seeing it in action. To stumpy66, we got the machine new, and have used it for 55 hours. I am also not bad mouthing Vermeer. They are working hard to find the problem and like you said, sometimes things go wrong. My boss has had very little problems with Vermeer products and we have had nothing but good service. I'm sure once the problem is identified it will be fixed in short order. I'm just frustrated that we are so backed up and we have no grinder. I will post a folow up when I find out what was wrong. Thanks for all the posts as they are a huge help in me understanding this machine better.


----------



## Bonefisher15

Got the grinder back.....same day! Turned out to be a belt problem.


----------



## skwerl

'belt problem' meaning the belt driving the hydraulic pump was loose and needed tightening?


----------



## Bonefisher15

Yes, but I'm not sure if he tightened it or replaced the whole bely entirely.


----------



## treesurgeon

well, consider yourself lucky. not much down time and no more bs from the dealer. happy grindings


----------



## stumpy66

i guess throught life we take a journey, we make choices, have loves, ..bonefisher, looks you and your vermeer 352 had your first row.....glad you are back on track.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Vermeer RULE !!!!


----------



## flyinmechanic

Congrads on the 352 Grinder, It should do very well for you.
The support I have gotten from Vermeer is fantastic!

I got mine last year, and had close to the same problem, but it was the Hyd. psi to the drive wheels. (would'nt drive over a 4 inch curb!)
Yours should have the updated electric clutch installed already. 352's run on Mobile-1 Synthetic 5W-40 very nicely In fact I ground about 500 stumps in 3 weeks at the Orlando Airport with it
The only 3 complaints are;
When I grind in High-Speed mode, the Hyd. system seems to get way too hot,
after more than 2 hours, (35 medium pine stumps in a row) I think an Aux.Hyd. Cooler would be nice for our Florida Summer Days.
And.....
All of my Carlton buddies Laugh at the SLOW PROPELL SPEED between stumps!!!! Arghh.... Anybody got a fix on that one yet?
And
The safety cover over the cutter wheel snags easily on the larger stumps.

BTW, keep an extra lower gearbox seal on hand. stuff will get wrapped up on wheel pretty quick and wipe it out on any given weekend day when the dealer is closed!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

One Other Prob With The 352 Imo Is It Could Have A Wider Cutting Arc


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

OH WELL CHIT HAPPENS my stump grinder also a VERMEER 352 [45 hours less than 4 months old] broke down today,cutter wheel won't engage..Vermeer are coming out first thing tomorrow..


----------

